# Yeast recommendations plz...



## Logman (24/7/13)

I had a Notto brick but it's just about finished - getting an order together so it's time to get some liquids and rev up the stir plate. I make an Oatmeal Stout, a Scottish Ale and an English Pale Ale and want three liquid yeasts - definitely like my beers on the malty side.

Scottish Ale looks the go, so I need one for an Oatmeal Stout at around 6-7% and one for a 5% English Pale Ale - both use Maris Otter.

Any recommendations for something pretty simple that's going to allow the malt to shine through?

:icon_cheers:


----------



## tiprya (24/7/13)

Call me stingy, but I'd pick a single malty yeast and use it for all three beers, something like 1968 or 1469 would make all of those beers shine.

If you wanted slightly less esters in the Scottish ale, run at a lower temperature, and higher for the English pale.

Read the yeast descriptions (which include recommended styles) on the wyeast site.


----------



## Diesel80 (24/7/13)

Just did a brew up with Thames Valley yeast (wyYeast), first impressions are that it might be up your alley. Certainly low on the ester side. Mineral / malt characteristics.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## sponge (24/7/13)

I've just been going through some 1469 on an 'english red' (irish red bill w/ english yeast), mild APA, a brown porter and a stout.

It works wonders in all of them..


----------



## stakka82 (24/7/13)

Logman said:


> I had a Notto brick but it's just about finished - getting an order together so it's time to get some liquids and rev up the stir plate. I make an Oatmeal Stout, a Scottish Ale and an English Pale Ale and want three liquid yeasts - definitely like my beers on the malty side.
> 
> Scottish Ale looks the go, so I need one for an Oatmeal Stout at around 6-7% and one for a 5% English Pale Ale - both use Maris Otter.
> 
> ...


Just out of interest, how did you store your brick, and how long did it take to get through it?

I assume no issues with infection?


----------



## warra48 (24/7/13)

Here's one out of left field:

Wyeast 1450 Denny's Favourite 50

I've used it for Brown Porters, Amber Ales, and APAs. It's a fast fermenter, and drops clear very quickly. It makes a nicely balanced beer. Currently doing another Amber Ale with it.


----------



## lukiferj (24/7/13)

1469 is a great UK yeast. I have used it in quite a few different beers and has worked well in all of them.


----------



## Smokomark (24/7/13)

1469 certainly is a great allrounder. Its now pretty much my standard for my dark ales, porters and English beers.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/7/13)

w1728. Scotish ale.

Handles temps down to 13*c
Handles high alc temp.

My absolute fav yeast for stouts and -/70 ales


----------



## Logman (24/7/13)

stakka82 said:


> Just out of interest, how did you store your brick, and how long did it take to get through it?
> 
> I assume no issues with infection?


Logged into my CB account but I can't find it there - they didn't have a full pack of Notto so I bought about 2/3 brick and a US05 too. I got some small resealable bags off ebay and made up 11 gram sachets - usually did about 10 and then vacuum sealed the brick back up. Fired up good as new the whole time - I'm guessing 2 years ago maybe. Good way to save some bux - your shop would probably sell you a 1/2 brick if they package their own yeast like CB do, you could try calling them and ask if you have no luck locally....



warra48 said:


> Here's one out of left field:
> 
> Wyeast 1450 Denny's Favourite 50
> 
> I've used it for Brown Porters, Amber Ales, and APAs. It's a fast fermenter, and drops clear very quickly. It makes a nicely balanced beer. Currently doing another Amber Ale with it.


That looks interesting, might try it for the EPA.



Ducatiboy stu said:


> w1728. Scotish ale.
> 
> Handles temps down to 13*c
> Handles high alc temp.
> ...


and this for the Stout and Scottish.

:beerbang:


----------



## potof4x (24/7/13)

Good time to try 1026 pc as it is available at present, great English yeast for a brown porter.


----------



## stakka82 (24/7/13)

Logman said:


> Logged into my CB account but I can't find it there - they didn't have a full pack of Notto so I bought about 2/3 brick and a US05 too. I got some small resealable bags off ebay and made up 11 gram sachets - usually did about 10 and then vacuum sealed the brick back up. Fired up good as new the whole time - I'm guessing 2 years ago maybe. Good way to save some bux - your shop would probably sell you a 1/2 brick if they package their own yeast like CB do, you could try calling them and ask if you have no luck locally....


When you say small resealable bags, do you mean, well, for want of a better term, 'gram bags'? ie. very small 'glad' type resealable clear plastic bags?

Storage in fridge or freezer?


----------



## Logman (24/7/13)

stakka82 said:


> When you say small resealable bags, do you mean, well, for want of a better term, 'gram bags'? ie. very small 'glad' type resealable clear plastic bags?
> 
> Storage in fridge or freezer?


Those are the ones, pretty much exactly the same size as a yeast pack. I just folded them over to push the air out before shutting the zip lock. Usually made a few a bit bigger in case it was a large brew and wrote the amount on the pack.

Kept them in the keezer.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (24/7/13)

Logman said:


> I had a Notto brick but it's just about finished - getting an order together so it's time to get some liquids and rev up the stir plate. I make an Oatmeal Stout, a Scottish Ale and an English Pale Ale and want three liquid yeasts - definitely like my beers on the malty side.
> 
> Scottish Ale looks the go, so I need one for an Oatmeal Stout at around 6-7% and one for a 5% English Pale Ale - both use Maris Otter.
> 
> ...


I'd go Scottish ale for the Scottish, 1968 ESB for the other 2 or Ringwood. I loved Ringwood in the Porter I did a while back. You could use the yeast cake from the pale ale for the big oatmeal stout.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/7/13)

w1728 is also good for porter


----------



## Logman (25/7/13)

I see the Scottish Ale can go right down to 13°. What is the best temp to get the most malty taste without picking up extra flavors? Or, is it going to produce much the same taste at any temp?

I go for the most plain malty taste I can get - if I want something different I just have a Belgian or whatever...


----------



## tiprya (25/7/13)

You should try 1469, the esters it makes are delicious and very different to a belgian yeast.

I haven't used scottish ale, but I would imagine you could run it at 16 and get malty, clean flavours.


----------



## Logman (25/7/13)

tiprya said:


> You should try 1469, the esters it makes are delicious and very different to a belgian yeast.
> 
> I haven't used scottish ale, but I would imagine you could run it at 16 and get malty, clean flavours.





> Produces ales with a full chewy malt flavour & character, but finishes dry.


I've used 1469 a bit and while I love the flavor it has that dry quality and that's what I'm trying to avoid for this beer, want them sweet, malty and rich kind of thing....



> *Wyeast 1338 - European Ale*
> [SIZE=10pt]Full-bodied complex strain finishing very malty with full bodied profile, very desirable in English Style Brown Ales and Porters. Produces a dense, rocky head during fermentation. [/SIZE]


That's what I'm after but it's out of stock. Looking to make maybe a 5 - 5.5% English Ale - very malty and full bodied.


----------



## Bizier (25/7/13)

Tailor your malt profile with ingredients/mash and use the yeast that you like the flavour profile of. 

1187 and 1469 get my vote.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/7/13)

I used to brew w1738 up to 18*c and it was fine in my Pillar of Red ale

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/19044-ducatiboys-red-ale/?hl=pillar+red+ale


----------

